# Official translation in Valencia from Spanish to English



## parth (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello,

I need to officially get translated one document of university from Spanish to English. Can you help me with the cheapest solution in Valencia?

Regards,
Parth.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My co - mod would know the answer to this but she's away from the forum right now - I dont know if any other posters would know the answer ???

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

parth said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need to officially get translated one document of university from Spanish to English. Can you help me with the cheapest solution in Valencia?
> 
> ...


I have a friend who runs a translation company and I would be happy to put you in touch

http://www.gctranslations.co.uk/

They specialise in Spanish translations


----------

